# SUCHE altes Spiel und weiß den Namen nichtmehr...



## brummbaer91 (18. Januar 2013)

*SUCHE altes Spiel und weiß den Namen nichtmehr...*

Hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und weiß daher nicht ob ich im Richtigen Teil des Forums bin, falls dem so sein sollte bitte ich einen Moderator den Beitrag doch bitte zu verschieben  

Zurück zum Thema.. Ich suche derzeit ein altes PC-Spiel welches ich früher oft gespielt habe. 
An folgende Sachen erinnere ich mich noch:
-Ich hab das Spiel vor ca 10 Jahren gespielt, allerdings weiß ich nichtmehr ob es damals neu war
-Man konnte es über LAN spielen
-Strategiespiel
-Es gab 3 verschiedene Völker: Menschen, Roboter und Mutanten
-Die Missionsübersichten der einzelnen Völker sah aus wie eine Landkarte (bei Menschen blau, bei Mutanten rot und bei Robotern gelb)
-Es gab Ölquellen als Rohstofflieferant
-Jedes Volk hatte 2 Möglichkeiten ohne Öl Energie zu Produzieren (bei den Menschen waren es Windräder und Solaranlagen, bei den Mutanten Schweinefarmen, an die Robos erinnere ich mich nicht)
-es gab 3 verschiedene Plattformen auf die man verschiedene Waffen oder ähnliches bauen konnte.
-Man konnte Infanterie und Fahrzeuge bauen (bestes Fahrzeug bei den Menschen war "der Schnitter", die leichteste Infanterie bei den Mutanten Pfeilschützen)
-Man musste sein Lager durch Mauern und Türme schützen (Der Beste Trum bei den Mutanten sah ein bisschen aus wie eine Sonnenblume)

Falls mir noch etwas Einfällt editier ich das hier:
-
-
-



Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2013)

Also, ich weiß nicht genau, ob alle Dinge darauf zutreffen, aber bei KKND oder KKND 2 geht es um ein Endzeit-Szenario nach einem Atomkrieg, und da gibt es auch Mutanten - vlt schau Dir das mal an, ob es das ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2013)

Klingt meiner Meinung nach auch stark nach KKND, allerdings gabs da nur zwei spielbare Rassen.
Ist es das hier ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brummbaer91 (25. Januar 2013)

jap das ist es aber da gab es 3 rassen..^^ sorry das ich erst jetzt antworte..prüfungszeit ist echt stressig


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

Ich sag ja: KKND oder KKND 2 - du meinst wohl Teil 2, denn laut Wikipedia: "_1998 erschien eine Fortsetzung mit dem Titel „KKND 2: Krossfire“. Diese brachte nur wenige Innovationen und konnte nicht an den Erfolg des ersten Teils anknüpfen. Auch des Hinzufügen von Flug- und Amphibieneinheiten *und einer komplett neuen, dritten Fraktion, nämlich den Maschinen*, konnte nicht über die zu große Ähnlichkeit zum ersten Teil hinwegtäuschen_."  :  Krush, Kill ’n’ Destroy – Wikipedia


----------



## brummbaer91 (25. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich sag ja: KKND oder KKND 2 - du meinst wohl Teil 2, denn laut Wikipedia: "_1998 erschien eine Fortsetzung mit dem Titel „KKND 2: Krossfire“. Diese brachte nur wenige Innovationen und konnte nicht an den Erfolg des ersten Teils anknüpfen. Auch des Hinzufügen von Flug- und Amphibieneinheiten *und einer komplett neuen, dritten Fraktion, nämlich den Maschinen*, konnte nicht über die zu große Ähnlichkeit zum ersten Teil hinwegtäuschen_."  :  Krush, Kill ’n’ Destroy – Wikipedia


 
ja das meinte ich  danke..hab ewig gesucht  der kommentar war auch nicht auf dich bezogen  nochmals vielen Dank

kann geclosed werden


----------



## RDSQUIRREL (26. Januar 2013)

KKND X-TREME gibt es übrigens auf GOG.COM. Diese X-TREME-Edition bietet im Gegensatz zum Original noch den Skrimish-Modus. Den 2. Teil gibt es dort (noch) nicht. Aber mir persönlich hat der auch längst nicht mehr so gut gefallen.


----------

